# FOUND - Kitten, Nottingham



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

I've had a call from Animal Accident Rescue Unit (Nottingham) to ask me to collect a kitten who is a few months old and wearing a collar. He was handed in to a trustee of the charity who currently cannot house him due to her own cat being ill.

I'll put up pictures when I get him home in an hour or so.

Fingers crossed we find his owner - sounds like an escapee !


----------

